
Firebird: Historical Reference (2011) - mariuz
https://firebirdsql.org/en/historical-reference/
======
squarefoot
An often forgotten piece of history about Firebird is that it demonstrated how
Open Source (Free Software, etc.) makes products more secure and trustworthy.

Long story short: Interbase was a closed source DB by Borland that contained a
backdoor which would give full access to all data to an external attacker. The
backdoor went unnoticed for roughly 7 years, then one day Borland released the
Interbase sources and just before the new management closed it again and
ceased any contribution to the code, the community forked it on Sourceforge
naming it Firebird. Within a few months since the code was made public, the 7
years old backdoor was identified and fixed.

[https://nvd.nist.gov/vuln/detail/CVE-2001-0008](https://nvd.nist.gov/vuln/detail/CVE-2001-0008)

------
cowmix
It always puzzled me why Firebird didn't get more popular. It was a great
little RMDBS.

~~~
k__
Is it in some way worse than SQLite?

~~~
snagglegaggle
Do you mean better? Firebird allows multiple clients.

~~~
k__
No, I wanted to know why it's used less often.

